
Ask HN: Biggest pains finding a job - quickthrower2
What are your biggest pains in your last job hunt?
======
fadolf
In GER, if you didnt studied, you literally wont get any chance of getting
responsible Work. For Government and large Companies, you will come hardly
over 1st/2nd/3rd Level Support.

The famous german Apprenticeship gets worthless, while Universities spit out
Millions of Students with average degrees.

I failed Business Information Systems and doing an Apprenticeship as a IT
Specialist, when i finished I will hardly struggle getting into IT-Project
Managemant. Still don`t shure if i want to change to pure software
development. Much unsecurities, but as I said I`m a beginner in working
life/IT. :)

